

Show HN: ThePizzaButton.com ~ Summon pizza with the push of a button. - j-s-f
http://thepizzabutton.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=submission&utm_campaign=showhn

======
rdemaree
I like this. I only order pizza from Gepetto's because everything else sucks.
Sometimes I do mix up the toppings though.

~~~
j-s-f
Sweet, thanks for the feedback. More to come...

